# Elegance Cracked Windscreen



## Dill

We have just got back from Spain, with a nasty crack in our Screen. Been onto Auto Glass today and a new one is being fitted tomorrow. 

As it's based on the Ducato I informed them it wasn't a Ducato Screen that was fitted. They said they knew it wasn't a Ducato screen. 

What's Betting they bring a Ducato screen. I can't believe they will have it in stock.

Dill


----------



## cabby

well we are all going to look forward to what happens. :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Dill

Hi Cabby yes I will let you know LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jimbost

My local Auto Glass (Rochester) did some chip repairs on my I821 last year and we spoke about the screen replacement as one repair carried the risk of cracking the screen further. Cost of replacement £1600 They carry 2 in a central stock. If you are one of the 2 they hold it will arrive within 24 hrs. If they are out and the screen is on back order two weeks to locate one in Europe. 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hey up. 

Ours went in Italy had a new one fitted in Milan from Carr Glass the same Branch as Auto Glass in the UK, cost for a "Big" screen for our Hymer about 1300 euros fitted, I bet you pay more :wink: , or should I say the insurance pay more, and they had to import it from Germany.

ray.


----------



## Mrplodd

Check your insurance policy carefully, many have a limit on windscreen replacement costs!!


----------



## stewartwebr

We had a stone chip repaired last Sunday. The Autoglass guy told me they do hold replacements in stock in the UK so hope it all goes well. 

Keep us all updated please


----------



## Dill

My insurance claim limit for windscreens is £2000.

And no claim discount levels unaffected by claims below £2,000, since I have protected no claims I think I should be Okay. The excess is £100. 

Regards

Dill


----------



## Dill

Well as I expected they had the Ducato screen, I had to take it to there Bus and Truck depot for them to measure up. The guy new exactly which screen it was and to my surprise had it in stock.

The only problem they would not fit the screen as they need to replace both the side trims, which break every time they are removed. Good thing is that they both already come painted and need to be ordered from Burstner who are on Holiday for two weeks.

Which is not a problem for us as the crack hasn't got any bigger in the last 800 miles and is up the nearside top corner. The total estimated cost is more like £3500, they say these trims are Just as expensive as the glass. 

Regards

Dill


----------



## Snunkie

So Dill, if it's going to be £1,500 over the max cover of £2,000 what happens about paying for the rest of it? Have you got to pay it?


----------



## DC4JC

Hi, 

we have just had the screen on our Burstner i821g replaced by Autoglass and just to advise you they did not have to replace the side trims.

These are stuck on with a mastik and providing the installers are careful will come off and go back no problem.

Therefore might be worth you checking this as you will be liable for the access over the £2000, when it may not be necessary. For the sake of the guys just taking their time and being careful!


----------



## Dill

Snunkie said:


> So Dill, if it's going to be £1,500 over the max cover of £2,000 what happens about paying for the rest of it? Have you got to pay it?


Hi Snunkie the maximum for glass is £2000 without effecting no claims bonus, as it's over that amount and without protected no claims bonus I would've lost around two years. As I have protected no claims on my policy all I will have to pay is the excess of £100.

I always thought £2000 was a bit on the low side for these screens, by protecting my no claims was a way round it just in case. it's the cost of the side trims that's bumped the price up.

Regards

Dill


----------



## 91502

As yours is a crack have you asked if it is repairable?
The repaired a crack for us and the fitter actually said it won't last but the bonus is there is no excess on a repair and its guaranteed for life so when ours went further 3 weeks later they replaced the screen without any excess under the guarantee.


----------



## stewartwebr

Dill,

The only issue with protected no claims is it is only protected with your current insurer who you have paid. 

My sister had an accident 7 months ago and she too had PNCB. On renewal her premium shot up so she shopped around. When asked if she had been involved in an accident or had a claim in the last 5 years she had to say yes. This led to a large premium hike. She now thinks PNCB is a huge con and advises against it. 

I hope it all works out for you. 

Hope my repaired chip is okay lol


----------



## Dill

stewartwebr said:


> Dill,
> 
> The only issue with protected no claims is it is only protected with your current insurer who you have paid.
> 
> My sister had an accident 7 months ago and she too had PNCB. On renewal her premium shot up so she shopped around. When asked if she had been involved in an accident or had a claim in the last 5 years she had to say yes. This led to a large premium hike. She now thinks PNCB is a huge con and advises against it.
> 
> I hope it all works out for you.
> 
> Hope my repaired chip is okay lol


Yep that's right, I will have to wait until my next premium is due to see what they do with the costs etc.

JP It's not repairable.

Dill


----------



## Dill

The update so far.

Well the saga continues, been into Autoglass depot today and they tell me the side panels are on back order. They said they have been in contact with Burstner and they estimate at least another two to three months before they will arrive in germany. 

I have spoke to a few other windscreen companies and on the whole they do not replace the side panels and have never broke one yet. my insurance company (Caravan Guard) are adamant that we can only use Autoglass. 

As the crack hasn't got any worse in the last 800 mile we will wait and see what happens. 

Just glad we can still use the van 

Dill


----------



## DC4JC

DC4JC said:


> Hi,
> 
> we have just had the screen on our Burstner i821g replaced by Autoglass and just to advise you they did not have to replace the side trims.
> 
> These are stuck on with a mastik and providing the installers are careful will come off and go back no problem.
> 
> Therefore might be worth you checking this as you will be liable for the access over the £2000, when it may not be necessary. For the sake of the guys just taking their time and being careful!


Hi Dill...Not sure if you saw this before. We had our windscreen replaced in July. Autoglass were very careful taking off the side panels. They never mentioned anything about ordering replacements.

Dave.


----------



## Dill

DC4JC said:


> DC4JC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> we have just had the screen on our Burstner i821g replaced by Autoglass and just to advise you they did not have to replace the side trims.
> 
> These are stuck on with a mastik and providing the installers are careful will come off and go back no problem.
> 
> Therefore might be worth you checking this as you will be liable for the access over the £2000, when it may not be necessary. For the sake of the guys just taking their time and being careful!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dill...Not sure if you saw this before. We had our windscreen replaced in July. Autoglass were very careful taking off the side panels. They never mentioned anything about ordering replacements.
> 
> Dave.
Click to expand...

Hi Dave yes I did see it, and told the guy at Autoglass. He said it won't have been the truck and bus dept that did it. He did say it was possible but as far as he's concerned his dept refuse to fit without the side panels.

Regards

Dill


----------



## Dill

Hi Guys, Caravan Guard Insurance up for renewal again. Due to the windscreen claim back in August last year and costs been over £2000 I ended up loosing one years no claim bonus on my protected no claims policy.

Nice :surprise:

Burstner Elegance gone. So have Caravan Guard, now with Safeguard No claims limit on glass our Niesmann will be three times the price of the Elegance. £86 cheaper too 

Dill


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

So did you replace the side parts, I'd have had a go at carefully (lots of masking tape) getting them off myself as there was nothing to lose if they were not going to try it.


----------

